# I love revolvers, especially .357 magnum. But for self defense a revolver should have



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

Model 66 Combat Magnum -- Highly collectible Combat Magnum is still in the Smith & Wesson lineup.

New for that Smith & Wesson in 2014 was the re-introduction of the K-Frame Model Combat Magnum. Chambered in .357 Magnum and originally produced from 1970 to 2005 the Model 66 was a mainstay in many law enforcement officers' holsters. The K-Frame revolver is one of the most important innovations in Smith & Wesson history and was built specifically to handle the .38 S&W Special cartridge.

The Model 66 features a stainless steel frame and cylinder, and a glass bead finish. The Model 66 has a 4.25 inch barrel, and an overall length of 9.6 inches. The revolver has an unloaded weight of 36.6 ounces and comes equipped with a red ramp front sight and an adjustable white outline rear sight. The Model 66 also features synthetic grips, ball-detent lock up, full top strap barrel serrations and a two-piece barrel.

*








*

180 grains loads in .357 magnum would make this a serious system for those that can handle a little recoil....the heavier bullets mitigate some of that annoying muzzle blast and also bring it into the realm of big bore stopping power..with light bullets and hot loads the blast is just a big problem...shoot 110 or 125 grain loads low light conditions and you light up the whole county..

I love revolvers, especially .357 magnum. For self defense a revolver should have an exposed hammer that can be manipulated for single action. Your 1st shot is critical. To maximize first shot accuracy I have trained to automatically have the weapon in single action once it is target level. Enough practice makes this work through muscle memory. The .357 magnum is arguably the most effective round on stopping human targets. Also revolvers, for some reason, tend to deliver more accurate fire over a pistol (semi-auto) in high stress situations. I am a VN era Marine trained on the venerable 1911 and nothing shoots as sweetly as John Browning's classic. However, 1911s do not conceal well on my 5'9" frame, nor does my 4" Ruger Security Six in .357 mag. I carried a Glock 27 for years for concealed carry (I will never carry an anemic 9mm) as the .40 S&W is an effective man stopper as well. However, after a magazine spring failure I started looking for a lightweight, concealable revolver for personal carry. I love the Ruger SP 101 but it is too heavy and the LCR doesn't work ergonomically. After reviewing the revolvers on the market for size, weight, hammer profile, ergonomics and cost I settled on the very inexpensive Taurus Poly Protector in .357 mag. It weighs in at 19.7 ozs (empty cylinder), has a low profile hammer that provides very low snagging possibility but still offers single action firing. The 2 inch barrel is ported providing some, yet limited, recoil and muzzle flip relief. The trigger though is definitely not up to Smith & Wesson standards. Accuracy is surprising. At 21 feet I was able to group all 5 rounds in a single quarter (coin) size hole. Double action was about 4 inches rapid fire at that distance which is certainly adequate for personal defense. Statistically a personal defense gunfire exchange is less than 4 rounds. I want it to end with one round......mine. There is no hand gun that does everything and even a Raven .25 ACP is better than nothing, but for me it is the reliability of a revolver and the combination of energy and mass from a .357 magnum cartridge.

And the biggest advantage a revolver has over a semi auto pistol. it can be fired from inside a pocket or purse. this is a huge advantage in a self defense situation when you see a potential threat coming. you can be ready with your hand on the gun without having to present it, giving you the element of surprise. firing a semi auto pistol in a pocket will result in serious failures. revolvers can also be loaded with serious power like .357 and .44 mag. as for capacity the average number of shots fired in self defense situations is 2. pistols are superior for duty guns but in a ccw self defense situation I wouldn't hesitate to carry a good snub.

You can shoot This double-action revolver with ONE hand, it takes TWO hands to shoot a pistol ... most accidents at home are from a pistol 'cause the folks forget about the bullet still in the chamber even after they take out the magazine ... Revolvers, for me !!! ... just an OPINION and just sayin' !!!

https://www.smith-wesson.com/firearms/model-66

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

My first 6 or 7 handguns were revolvers & I'm a bit partial to them though I have 4 semi-autos now. Both my LCRs have 3 finger grips & they still fit my front jeans pockets but any bigger I'd have to go IWB. I just can't get used to 2 finger grips & I don't shoot with them as well. I had 2 Taurus model 85s in the 90s & liked them, no problems. Have a 4" 7 shot Taurus model 66 I love to shoot. My wife's favorite house gun. From all I've read I probably wouldn't buy a Taurus semi-auto but I'm ok with their revolvers, so far.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

I don't know, firing a gun while it's in your pocket may set your pants/clothes on fire. I don't think I could recommend that. Not only that it would be very difficult to aim. In addition and for obvious reasons guns should not be carried loosely in a pocket. As far as self defense, cocking a hammer on any type of weapon is just something else you've got to do. No matter how often you practice. No one can know for sure how they will react when they have to make a split second decision especially when your life is in immediate danger. What about if your thumb slips off the hammer especially if you're sweating? We're not talking about minutes to react and time to think, we're talking about an immediate reaction and fractions of a second. Most people no matter how often they practice have never been in that situation. Unless your life is in immediate danger each time you practice, you certainly can not practice for that. But no matter you'd better be damn sure that your life is in danger before drawing and firing.

If you're more accurate firing a double action revolver by having to first cock the hammer, then what about follow up shots? Will you have to cock the hammer for those also? In which case you'd be better off carrying a single action revolver and be as fast as Matt Dillon. If you can fire the revolver in double action and are able to hit your target for follow up shots then cocking the hammer for the first shot would be unnecessary in the first place. Unless you're very lucky more than likely follow up shots will be necessary in order to put an assailant down.

Firing a gun for self defense situations is quite different than target shooting at a range where you have the time and are able to align your sights with a two hand hold. More than likely you will only have time to draw the weapon and fire. If you are ever in a self defense situation that would be under the same circumstances or distances as you would have target shooting at a range. It is quite possible that type of shooting would not even be justified in the first place.

A hammer on a small revolver designed for pocket carry can easily get snagged on your clothes while drawing the weapon. That's why many small revolvers have enclosed hammers. These types of guns are designed for extremely close range, more than likely under 10 feet. If you can't hit your target firing in double action at that close of a distance perhaps carrying a gun may not be such a good idea after all. As your assailant may have time to get a hold of your gun and use it on you. Or you may risk hitting someone or something else you didn't intend to hit.


----------



## ARMARIN (Apr 8, 2017)

desertman said:


> I don't know, firing a gun while it's in your pocket may set your pants/clothes on fire.


Where I go I carry a holstered Colt Detective Special in my pants pocket. Its part of my profession to sit or lay down in trenches. In modern warfare nobody has bayonets fixed anymore. Not once but several times I had to shoot from my pants pocket as my trench was run over. And its working nice, no fire or burns. Its better wasting your pants and not your life.

Have a good cigar and regards
ARMARIN









KURDISH PESHMERGA sleeping Mosul area


----------



## win231 (Aug 5, 2015)

Nice trench.

Nice AK too.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

I like revolvers and have several that I would not feel under served if carried. That said I will stick with my 1911 for my EDC. I am 5'8" weigh 160 and have no problem concealing one on me. I just dress to conceal.


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

I'm a big fan of the .357 Magnum in a Ruger GP100, and recently just purchased a Taurus 66 also in .357 as a woods carry sidearm. Handles .357 loads very well. Gotta admit I've never handled nor shot a Smith revolver since my Dads M&P Model 10 back in the 80's.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

Shooting a revolver from in the pocket ? Hmm.
Very doable.

If I grab onto your revolver and prevent that cylinder from rotating, you can not shoot. Unless you cock the hammer. 

But , you can't cock the hammer because you're trying to pull the trigger . And your thumb is out of position..
Try this.
Grab your revolvers cylinder and try to pull the trigger, never happen. 
+ 1 for the semi auto, he gets to fire the semi. 
Striker fired wins this one.


----------



## funflyer (May 20, 2017)

That's where the single action comes in, if you're not running you're dead!


----------

